# Should I have my labs tested when I'm more symptomatic?



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

My test results are in. To read more about them, go here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88737What I didn't like about my doc visit was the statement he made "well, your blood work didn't show any dehydration..." even though I told him I've been suffering for three weeks with it...the only reason my labs didn't show it is because I've been constantly drinking electrolytes to stop myself from getting dehydrated again...it doesn't take me long to get dehydrated, and soon as I do, I drink my fluids with electrolytes in them.I think I made a discovery. I think at the point that I get really dehydrated is when I have the lightheadedness (sometimes it's right after a BM). The diziness part hasn't come back, thank goodness...I did an 8 hour fast for my test, which basically means I didn't east past 11PM or so and had my blood drawn the next morning on a Saturday (I think I went in at 10:30AM or so...didn't wake up till 9:45AM or 10AM that day...just in case you were wondering, I didn't eat or drink anything that morning, either)...I wonder if I should have the test repeated with a longer fast, or when I'm actually feeling lightheaded? It didn't show anemia either, and that's one of the things they look for in people they suspect have Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis...Thanks a bunch!Best,A.


----------

